# Accessoire bluetooth pour iPod classic



## Frór (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis un utilisateur très satisfait de mon iPod classic.

Jusqu'il y a peu, j'avais un véhicule qui me permettait d'écouter les musiques sur mon iPod directement en le branchant sur le port USB de la voiture. J'ai du changer de voiture pour en prendre une sans port USB et la seule possibilité d'écouter un appareil auxiliaire se fait maintenant par BlueTooth.

Je cherche donc un accessoire qui me permet de diffuser la musique présente sur mon iPod en Bluetooth. Est-ce que cela existe, et si oui où puis-je le trouver (sur Internet, ou en Belgique) ?

D'avance merci,


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

http://www.maisondugsm.com/a/produi..._bba200_a1_pour_apple_ipod_classic_160gb.html

Je ne sais pas si cet accessoire est compatible avec le bluetooth de votre voiture, mais vous pouvez toujours vous renseigner auprès de la marque.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## Frór (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,


C'est gentil, merci ! Je vais prendre davantage d'informations sur ce produit.


Bonne soirée


----------

